# Rice Bran Oil



## krissy (Jun 8, 2008)

After reading the thread about if raw eggs are good for a dogs coat, while others suggested different oils it got me thinking.

Since I make my own soaps as well as other bath and body products I have pounds and pounds and pounds of different oils around. I use RBO in my soaps and lotions. (did i mention pounds... LOL I think i must have about 200+ pounds currently total of different oils) And when I first started to buy my Rice Bran Oil, I bought it at TSC (tractor supply Co) and it's sold as a supplement for horses for their coats. Now I just buy it in bulk 35 pounds at a time. (cheaper that way) 

So that got me thinking....... so I googled it to see and found that it indeed is good for dogs as well. 

This is one link i found,
http://www.coprice.com.au/techpapers/CopRice-rice-dogs.pdf 



> Rice bran oil is easily digested by dogs and supplies sustained
> energy, so is especially valuable for active dogs.
> 
> Rice bran is a great source of tocopherols
> ...



Does anyone else use RBO as a supplement? 

How much do you give?

I know my dogs are just puppies, but when do you begin adding these types of supplements? And how do you know how much to give, or if it's even necessary?


----------



## BoxMeIn21 (Apr 10, 2007)

Hmm...very interesting. I don't use any oils, IMHO I don't think they are necessary if you can supplement with _real_ food. For essential oils and fatty acids, I give a can of Mackrel or Sardines 1-2 times a week and tripe. T


----------

